# tree stand umbrella



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Does anyone use one of those screw in umbrellas in their stands? They look like they serve a purpose but maybe a little noisey when the rain hits. I know...that's what hats and rain jackets are for but just asking  Thanks


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I would never use them.... i try to be un-obtrusive as possible... I always buy the smallest stands possible and only move stands in the rain, etc...

imagine a human coming into your kitchen and putting up an umbrella... you'd notice.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

True true  They do look a little "un-natural" haha


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

I think its cute when all these bowhunters come into the woods with all these new contraptions....I think some guys buy them just to show them off lol with a umbrella and a deer veiw mirror and deer incense, deer cocaine , ohh and the best is the buckbomb during early season lol They also use there g.p.s to walk 300 yards into the woods lolololololololol sorry guys had to vent lol


----------



## Gill (May 9, 2007)

Have used the umbrella you discribed while rifle hunting in Wi. and it makes it alot more bearable if it is going to rain for extended periods. Even better when the temps. are nearing the freezing mark. Noise doesn't seem to be an issue when gun hunting. Don't think I woiuld use it for bow hunting though. I generally don't bow hunt in the rain. Trying to follow a blood trail can be difficult.

You can always take it down when not in use.

Gill


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Those are the best gadgets they ever came up with when it's raining cats and dogs. Was setting under my Magnum tree umbrella and it was raining hard, as a fella walked up during gun season, saw me setting there all nice and dry, cup of coffe in hand, says " Man, I'd give a 100 dollar bill for that today " . I have used this on alot of occasions when raining out. I like to find me a tree that has fallen against another one laying on the ground, put the umbrella in the standing tree and set on the downed one, pretty comfy let me say. Deer really don't pay much attention when it's raining so hard they can't hardly see. Works pretty good as a ground blind, open up and set on ground in front of ya too. Got mine for 40.00 off Primos website. Got the regular one, it's 48 inches, and the Magnum is 60 inches, love em both . Mike


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

A buddy that doesn't hunt anymore gave me one. Used it 2 years ago to shoot take a buck. I was nice & dry when he came in. The noise the rain makes hitting them really isn't any louder than the rain hitting everything else. It does seem loud when you're sitting under one but I don't think it spooks deer.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

They are compact, lightweight, reasonably priced, highly-adjustable, and very efficient. I've used one for years and the do not spook deer or throw an unusual profile that attracts attention from them.

In Ohio when it rains hard enough, in most cases you have two choices: use one or get soaked to the bone.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Best 20 bucks I ever spent for deer hunting ! My umbrella has kept me in the woods in sh**ty weather numerous times.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I carry one with me and have never had one spook because of it. have shot two deer sitting underneath one,they can turn an otherwise miserable day into a dry comfortable one!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Got in my stand lastnight just before the rain hit , got situated and then put my umbrella up. Saved my butt from getting soaked tonight in a pretty steady rain. Deer were moving good , and actually had one come in less than 10 yds away. Deer never spooked from umbrella.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Several years ago I was in my stand and it started raining. I stood up and put the umbrella on the tree and when I turned around there were three does standing there watchng me. Of course they took off as soon as I reached for my bow. I was dry though !


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Don't listen to the guys telling you it will be too loud, etc. or that deer will notice. I've used one of these things since the mid 90's and have killed a few deer with a bow while perched under it. Matter of fact it was 1996 as I received it as a gift from a life long friend heading off in the service. As another poster said - it just blends right in with the rain hitting everything else. As evidence, I shot a mature buck in November in hard rain at 15 yards. It was loud enough I couldn't hear a thing (this is the largest drawback, but I rarely depend on hearing in wet conditions for deer), but it didn't bother the big 9 pointer at all. He went 25 yards with a heart shot aand fell in sight with no tracking job.

I don't propose bow hunting in hard rain - it isn't the best scenario with trailing, etc. However, if faced with light rain and/or the chance for extended hard rain during the peak of the rut I'm in a tree with this thing. Just make sure you tie it up well so the "back side" of the umbrella doesn't leak all over you.

Equiped with this umbrella, a good rainsuit and a ground blind, there is very little weather that can keep me in the house. I have also killed a few deer in conditions that most guys are in bed - high wind and rain. More often than not the deer won't move, but sometimes they do and they are very vulnerable in these types of conditions because their sense are dulled. I git a real nice buck 5-6 years ago in terrible weather...was shocked to see him moving. You can't kill them at home in a warm bed!


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I responded to another post about taking my son out with me this past Saturday in the rain and forgot to mention that we sat on the ground under one of these umbrellas. An approaching doe definitely spotted us, but I cannot say whether she saw my son, me move, or saw the umbrella. She approached from an angle that would have made it easy to see the umbrella's sillouette, so I am not sure. She definitely wasn't "spooked", but knew something wasn't right and vacated the area...along with possibly 5-6 others that were still behind the heavy brush.

Otherwise, anytime using this umbrella up in a treestand, I've not had any issues with being spotted...on the seldom occasions when I have seen deer while it was raining hard enough to justify using the umbrella.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

One of the main reasons for a treestand is to get out of the deer's line of sight. I haven't used on but am considering it for this season. It wouldn't look any more out of place than a 200lb man in a metal contraption 30 ft in a tree.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

They are Incredible... If you remember gun season several years ago opening day...... Yea I was dry thanks to the umbrella.... Mine is in Wayne national by a the tree I left it by. I hope it will be there the next time I am there.


----------

